

Google Will Never Implement That Fact Based Ranking System - alexcasalboni
https://medium.com/@Aegist/google-s-will-never-implement-that-fact-based-ranking-system-7a2389d2dbe2

======
kazinator
If you want to narrow a search to a set of pages where factuality is enforced
to some degree, there are ways to do that. Off the top of my head, here is
one: navigate to the Wikipedia and use its internal search box.

